
Show HN: Trip.js, a jQuery plugin for product landing page navigation - buweichiu
http://eragonj.github.com/Trip.js/
======
Bjoern
Good work ! Thank you for adding more variety to the ecosystem. :)

There was alot of discussion on a similar one recently created on pure JS only
called intro.js. <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5380056>

Lets try to get a list together with all similar solutions for the community:

OpenSource similar solutions:

\- jQuery Impromptu <http://trentrichardson.com/Impromptu/>

\- Zurb Joyride <http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html>

\- Intro.js (js only) <http://usablica.github.com/intro.js/>

Pay solutions:

\- <https://tutorialize.me/>

\- <https://taurus.io/>

\- <http://www.walkme.com>

~~~
dkuebric
pageguide.js - <http://tracelytics.github.com/pageguide/>

~~~
Bjoern
chardin.js - <http://heelhook.github.com/chardin.js/?hn>

------
pistoriusp
I just want to point out that you're ultimate objective should be that the
interface is easy enough to use without such tutorials.

~~~
theschreon
Sometimes the underlying processes an application is designed for are too
complex to be self-explanatory. Look at e.g. Photoshop, would not work without
tutorials.

~~~
pistoriusp
Photoshop doesn't have overlay help such as this.

I'm not arguing against any help, I'm simply stating that if it's easy enough
to explain with an overlay then it's probably possible to make the interface
intuitive enough without it.

~~~
ako
iPhoto on the ipad has overlays. Same sort of app, focus on usability, on a
usability focussed device, but still overlays are needed...

------
JungleGymSam
Hi! Great to see another take on this paradigm. A few comments...

1\. The tooltips don't seem to be aware of the size of the view screen. During
the tutorial one of the tooltips appeared offscreen because it (probably)
assumed my window was big enough to see everything.

2\. The speed was too quick. I barely had enough time to orient my eyes then
read the tip before it moving on. Considering that, I think automation in this
way is undesirable. Each step should probably be user driven.

3\. To make the site look a little more professional you could remove the
space in front of the exclamation points.

------
Mahn
I kinda dislike how the pace is predefined, I think as an user I would prefer
it to let me click to go to the next step.

~~~
non-sense
Explicit actions would have been better.

------
mmahemoff
Promising start, but in the spirit of "Don't Make Me Think", it needs to make
it obvious what to do next, ie that you can click anywhere, and whether real
clicks would be ignored or not. e.g. a translucent mask with instructions.

------
zalew
very nice.

something similar in foundation [http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-
joyride-feature-tour-p...](http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-joyride-
feature-tour-plugin)

------
lshemesh
I'm the founder of Tutorialize and honestly I love that these tools keep
popping up! We're all trying to accomplish the same task, and for good reason.
If your UI is so simple that it doesn't require some kind of guidance system,
then your site probably doesn't do much. There is a reason why everything
that's even a little bit complex comes with a manual. Anyways, keep'm coming!

------
non-sense
Pressing ESC key stops the tour. An explicit action visible to the user to
cancel the "trip" should be better.

------
EragonJ
hey guys, I am EragonJ! thanks for all your comments for Trip.js ! I will keep
following all good designs from other libraries and your good recommendations
! :]

------
Kiro
Doesn't work very well on Android browser.

